# african donor



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

hi has anyone had any luck finding an african/african-caribbean egg donor - just wondered if it was getting any easier in the UK?


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Shad

I am mixed race so am also looking for a match. I have registered at CRM in London at the time I registered in December 2008 they said that they had an african donor at that time. It might be worth you giving them a call. 

Thanks 

Rusty


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

where is CRM?


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi

CRM is a clinic in London here are the details

www.crmlondon.co.uk or tel 020 7616 6789 

Hope they can help

Rusty


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190857.0

black potential donor x


----------

